
Geometri, by Mustafa Kemal Atatürk - somenomadicguy
https://books.google.com.tr/books/about/Geometri.html?id=wEpIcgAACAAJ&redir_esc=y
======
somenomadicguy
Here in Türkiye there's a lot of frightening nationalism, most of it centered
around the first president, Atatürk. Some of it is valid and inspiring, a lot
of it is very effective PR.

I could care less about the nationalism, but Atatürk gets some props for
reforming the education system through replacing the Arabic script with a
phonetic Roman alphabet to reduce illiteracy, and personally translating
scientific/mathematic terms/concepts into the new language, and even
translating a German geometry textbook.

Imagine if we followed-suit and hired education-oriented mathematicians for
our leaders, instead of lawyers and businessmen.

